# Employment Lawyer moving to Japan



## keito84

Hi all, 

I am an employment lawyer (2 years post admission) and am wanting to move to Japan to work. I have lived in Japan for a year and studied Japanese as a major at university so I have a fair grasp of the Japanese language, but still have a lot to learn!

I was wondering what kinds of jobs would be out there for me if I just up and moved to Tokyo or Osaka? I am from a left-wing plaintiff law background, and have never worked for a top tier firm in Australia which I have heard might limit my chances of working at a law firm in Japan. 

Anyway, I look forward to everyone's comments or suggestions!

Thanks, 

Kate


----------



## combush

hi,
you can apply to the ido shiponi Kyoto branch.


----------

